

This Is What Happens When A Billionaire Tries To Board A Plane With $1MM In Cash - daegloe
http://www.forbes.com/sites/clareoconnor/2012/06/27/billionaire-christo-wiese-south-africa-richest-cash-luggage/

======
allard
What does MM mean? Wouldn't M work in any context other than with the currency
sign?

~~~
quesera
M is the Roman numeral for one thousand. In the financial press, MM is M*M or
one million. I've also seen it used with BTUs.

Some cultures (UK?) actually do/did use M in the Roman sense to mean thousand,
so 33M would mean 33 thousand. That conflicts with metric Mega 10e6, so K is
becoming more popular.

In Rome of course, MM would be two thousand.

In short, it's complicated. Or at least context-sensitive.

